# Under the protection from what?



## mrpierce17 (Dec 18, 2015)

Our lodge is chartered under The Most Worshipful Union Grand Lodge of Florida PHA and it reads as any legitimate charter dose that I have seen but one thing catches my eye , it says we are working under the protection of the said grand lodge , my question is what are we being protected from ?? My guess is it's is there for legal purposes or could it possibly go back to the old days   can anyone shed more light on the subject why exactly was this written into the charters


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 18, 2015)

Being protected from other jurisdictions trying tonsay u are illegitimate


----------



## Bloke (Dec 19, 2015)

Might "protection" be a reference to old royal charters given to organisations such as guilds with saw them under protection of the king ?


----------



## GKA (Dec 19, 2015)

I believe that that referes to the protection from the deterioration of our ritual by insuring that all lodges under said direction conform to the same ritual practice


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Mar 8, 2016)

This is funny. Protection I think relates more to sickness, distress, and assistance 

It is also attributed to allegiance and obedience. 

When a Mason takes his obligation he is swearing allegiance and obedience to the Grand Lodge. In return he gains the protection of the Grand Lodge. 




Aaron Christopher 
Cervantes #5 
Grand Lodge of Louisiana F&AM


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 8, 2016)

Obligations are always mutual.  When your lodge is in obedience to a jurisdiction, that jurisdiction is there to protect your lodge.

From what?  No idea.  To me it's one of the many vocabulary lessons taught at lodge.  I learned a quarry of words at lodge.


----------

